# ACID installation without ports



## klp2292 (Apr 24, 2015)

High I need to install ACID analyser for a school project I have but from the search in the forum till now I've found out that's not possible by the ports collection because it is replace by BASE, is there any other way to install. I am totally new to UNIX and FreeBSD so I don't know much about it...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2015)

Development of ACID stopped about 12 years ago. Perhaps you should ask your school to update their curriculum?


----------



## klp2292 (Apr 24, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Development of ACID stopped about 12 years ago. Perhaps you should ask your school to update their curriculum?


hahah Thanks, I guess the problem is solved...


----------

